# banding horn failed?! please help



## herbnerd (Aug 14, 2014)

We just got our first herd and 3 of the doelings hAve horns. For showing\selling we need to remove them and did reserch on different ways. We decided on banding them. Sunday I did one kid. And tuesday I did another. (Th eyes are about 8 month old kinders) It was tough because the base was at such a steep angle and realy had to work to keep the band's at the base, but did get them close and used 2 on each horn.the one we did Sunday hasn't fell off yet. But the one we did a couple days ago showed up with a horn missing tonight, wel. Sorta. There is a bloody nub sticking up. What's this about? I didn't read about this possibility anywere!  What should I do? Seems it would be painfull to put another band on... maybe it will finish falling off in a few days??


----------

